# New in Albuquerque



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

miniscule said:


> Hello Beeks
> My bees are very happy and I have a new addiction.


Now *that's* the kind of habit that you will never need rehab for.
Welcome to the forum, and feel free to join right in.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

The best time to work them is when they are mostly gone. That is usually in the middle of the day. When they are all home with nothing to do, you will find them pretty cranky.

It doesn't have to be the hottest part, just when you have good activity on the landing board.


----------

